# Pescara



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Squadra senza capo ne coda. Posso capire la sconfitta con l'Inter,ma oggi veramente una squadra oscena. Penso che farebbe fatica anche in Serie B.

Serve una pronta ripresa o rischiano grosso. Non penso nemmeno sia colpa di Stroppa,la squadra è quella che è.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono già in B dai, facile facile

MA faranno 4 punti contro di noi, ci farà gol sicuramente Weiss


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbero pensare direttamente al campionato di serie B l'anno prossimo


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2012)

Sottolinerei il gran lavoro di Stroppa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

con questa squadra non lotterebbero manco in serie b


----------



## tequilad (1 Settembre 2012)

Non hanno giocatori con esperienza in Serie A. Sono una squadra costruita senza senso. 
Poi per una squadra perdere in un anno Insigne, Verratti e Immobile senza sostituirli degnamente è una sciagura (che mi ricorda quella di un'altra squadra  )


----------



## E81 (1 Settembre 2012)

ce la giochiamo con il Pescara quest'anno


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2012)

Possono gia pensare ad acquistare roulotte di seconda mano per la B


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Sono già in serie B.


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

Sembra l'Ancona di qualche anno fa.
Però hanno dei buonissimi giovani: Capuano, Romagnoli, Vukusic, Weiss, Perin, Caprari


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Squadra destinata alla B ancora prima che cominciasse il campionato. Hanno perso tutta l'ossatura che li ha portati in serie A, normale.


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Settembre 2012)

oggi male davvero male, certo dopo che ti espellono un giocatore tutto si fa più difficile, la sosta arriva al momento giusto, bisogna inserire i nuovi e far prendere forma ad alcuni


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me,invece,la B non è così certa.Non sarà facile,ma ricordo tante squadre che in questo periodo sembravano pessime che poi si sono salvate anche grazie ad un mercato di riparazione fatto con maggior criterio di quello estivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me,invece,la B non è così certa.Non sarà facile,ma ricordo tante squadre che in questo periodo sembravano pessime che poi si sono salvate anche grazie ad un mercato di riparazione fatto con maggior criterio di quello estivo.



Davvero non le riesco a trovare tre squadre in grado di arrivare dietro al Pescara.
Ci sono tante ottime squadre per quanto riguarda la zona retrocessione e sarà una dura lotta ma il Pescara è già in fondo alla classifica e lì resterà fino a maggio a parte fare capolino, sporadicamente, nella penultima posizione ma dubito.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Davvero non le riesco a trovare tre squadre in grado di arrivare dietro al Pescara.
> Ci sono tante ottime squadre per quanto riguarda la zona retrocessione e sarà una dura lotta ma il Pescara è già in fondo alla classifica e lì resterà fino a maggio a parte fare capolino, sporadicamente, nella penultima posizione ma dubito.


D'accordo,ma mi sembra prematuro parlare di retrocessione già certa,oggi  Parlo così perchè sono un pochino di parte fuma però tanto per fare uno stupido esempio,mai mi sarei aspettato la retrocessione del Cesena l'anno scorso,con quella rosa,che scese in B nonostante sulla carta era peggiore rispetto a quella che l'anno prima si salvò,anche se non senza fatica.
Certo è che la rosa è costruita male,troppa gente inesperta,anche l'allenatore,che male non è,però..la speranza è l'ultima a morire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

La rosa è debole, poi è stata messa insieme abbastanza senza senso, un po' come noi.
Sono andati via elementi come Insigne, Immobile, Verratti e non sono stati sostituiti degnamente, vuoi crederci fai pure ma sappi che siete già in B


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La rosa è debole, poi è stata messa insieme abbastanza senza senso, un po' come noi.
> Sono andati via elementi come Insigne, Immobile, Verratti e non sono stati sostituiti degnamente, vuoi crederci fai pure ma sappi che siete già in B


Condivido tutto,però..
Un messaggio orribile 
Non per il contenuto ma per il noi riferito al Milan e voi al Pescara  
Sono solo e soltanto milanista,poi per motivi più grandi di me simpatizzo per altre 4 squadre minori tra le quali il Pescara


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Il Pescara è già in B. La squadra credo faticherebbe a guadagnarsi le prime posizioni in B figuriamoci se riesce a salvarsi in A.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Devono lavorare molto: il potenziale c'è.


----------



## GioNF (2 Settembre 2012)

Questi non dovevano nemmeno essere in serie A. Hanno fatto un miracolo Zeman e i 3 ragazzini...andati via gli artefici della promozione in A restano le macerie di una squadra da metà classifica di B.


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Sottolinerei il gran lavoro di Stroppa.



Tutti i nostri fenomeni, Stroppa, Pederzoli,ecc... che bella fine hanno fatto


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

Se non sbaglio, alcuni dei giovani più interessanti non sono di loro proprietà (Crescenzi, Weiss, Perin). Rischiano di andare in B e costruire poco per il futuro.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia, qui si rischia il record storico in negativo a livello di punti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2012)

se avesse tenuto tutti quelli dell'anno scorso avrebbero fatto anche 50 punti, ma così la B è praticamente ovvia  ma il campionato è appena iniziato


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Rischiano seriamente di fare peggio dell'Ancora ora che ci penso!


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è un miracolo se vincono UNA partita in tutto il campionato. Son veramente troppo inadeguati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

un giovane interessante come Caprari può crescere in una roba del genere?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

poca roba sto pescara pero, senza immobile,insigne e verratti secondo me non sarebbero manco saliti in A


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

La difesa fa pena, il portiere mi piace, infatti ieri ha parato persino il rigore


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2012)

con questa rosa non so se avrebbero raggiunto i playoff della B...è anche vero che molti sono giovani e magari Stroppa non riesce a valorizzarli al livello di Zeman. Se si continua così la B mi sembra inevitabile, anche perchè penso che le altre due neopromosse si salvino


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;8088 ha scritto:


> poca roba sto pescara pero, senza immobile,insigne e verratti secondo me non sarebbero manco saliti in A



questo è sicuro


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Si faranno questo tour di 7 mesi in A per poi ritornare inB e restarci, almeno che le cose non peggiorino ulteriormente..sono troppo scarsi


----------



## devil boss (2 Settembre 2012)

Una squadra di bidoni allenata da non so chi, come pensano di salvarsi è un mistero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2012)

Dovevano cercare di rinnovare il prestito di Insigne, tentare una comproprietà per Immobile e tenere Verratti. Fatto ciò avrebbero dovuto investire in difesa e forse avrebbero potuto lottare per restare in serie A.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

il torino è da scudetto allora visto che ha vinto 3-0


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma penso siano già con un piede e mezzo (se non entrambi) in B


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

E' nettamente la squadra peggiore della serie a


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

qua il presidente ha incassato e per non spendere troppo tornerà in serie b, stile longobarda

uno dei pochi che sta facendo decentemente è perin, spero che l'anno prossimo il presidente preziosi ce lo compri al posto di quel sacco di patate di abbiati


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

qualche elemento su cui costruire una squadra (quella che al momento NON è) ci sarebbe anche...problema è che una squadra di ragazzi giovani e alla prima esperienza in A non può essere allenata da un allenatore anch'egli alla prima in A. Stroppa va bene per la primavera e gli allievi,la dimensione in cui si è ritrovato non è quella che gli compete..


----------



## paoly (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma stroppa come lo vedete come allenatore? Al Milan primavera come si comporto'????


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il torino è da scudetto allora visto che ha vinto 3-0


Hanno vinto contro una rappresentante della Serie B. Direi che ci sta.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (2 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me invece ha davvero degli ottimi giovani, certo l'allenatore pare inadeguato. Ci sono per esempio Perin Crescenzi Capuano Quintero Weiss Caprari Vukusic. Devono lavorare molto per sperare di restare in A


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Caprari in effetti mi sembra interessante.


----------



## Dexter (26 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

Dopo oggi possiamo riempire la casellina della seconda squadra che scenderà in B insieme al Pescara: il Palermo.
Zamparini in B, l'unica nota positiva di questa stagione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

Caprari è veramente un bel giocatore...Zeman doveva portarselo a ROma


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2012)

Weiss regala i primi tre punti al Pescara.Davvero niente male lo slovacco anche se a volte mi sembra troppo presuntuoso nelle giocate e poco disposto al sacrificio.
Molto interessante anche il colombiano Quintero classe 1993 che pare sia già seguito da Inter e Juventus.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2012)

Solo Gasperini poteva perdere col Pescara!


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2012)

mi sa che Gasperson dura poco


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2012)

Se stasera si perde andiamo tipo ultimi/penultimi, rotfl.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

Al di la dell'eurogol, sono già in B.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Settembre 2012)

offensivamente ottima squadra,il resto però...


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Settembre 2012)

DAIIIII VLADIMIROOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Prima vittoria, appena si recuperano gli altri in difesa andrà meglio, continuo ad essere molto ottimista per la salvezza, Forza PEscara!!!


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> mi sa che Gasperson dura poco



Sarebbe un peccato, almeno da quanto ha mostrato in sole due partite, ha già dato un principio di gioco a questa squadra, che comunque resta scarsa. Certo se poi lascia fuori Miccoli, per lui saranno volatili per diabetici.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

questo pescara a me piace molto gioca davvero un gran calcio e ha degli esterni da favola tipo caprari quintero weiss ecc ma il problema è in difesa, adesso deve sperare di fare più punti possibile e a gennaio deve secondo me prendere un mediano di rottura e due centrali di esperienza, se li prende si può salvare tranquillamente


----------



## juventino (27 Settembre 2012)

La vittoria col Palermo (che in questo momento sta peggio di loro) serve a poco. Retrocederanno quasi sicuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2012)

_"retrocedono, sono scarsi, non vinceranno neanche una partita"_

dopo la sesta giornata:

milan - 7 punti

pescara - 7 punti


----------



## Dexter (30 Settembre 2012)

a pari punti col milan


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Settembre 2012)

Si ma il Cagliari rischia grosso. Insieme al Pescara.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Cagliari rischia grosso. Insieme al Pescara.



insieme al milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a pari punti col milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

è una bella squadra...sono tutti giovani


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2012)

Weiss può diventare un gran giocatore


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Settembre 2012)

e ve lo avevo detto


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

vedere il milan a pari merito mi viene la nausea  mi sa che quest'anno forse mi prenderò solo qualche soddifazioni con il torino, ma come abbiamo a fatto a perdere contro l'atalanta in casa  e oggi il torino a casa loro ne ha fatte 5 ma come si faaa


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente non mi aspettavo vincessero a Cagliari. Vediamo come proseguono.


----------

